# 'illustrations' composed of characters



## maxiogee

Hiya forer@s,

Am I along in wondering what these…




			
				Gato_Gordo said:
			
		

> ╮(─▽─)╭
> 
> ヽ（｀з´）ﾉ
> 
> ( ´ー｀)―♪



and other similar "illustrations", are supposed to mean?

I am aware that, several years back before RTF became common in emails,  there was a whole load of artworks composed of characters which one could insert into plain-text emails. But these seem different.

Is there an explanatory manual? Is there a name for them?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

In spanish I'll tell you: Sepa Dios
Who knows????  I haven't senn them before untill Gatogordo wrote them, maybe we should wait for him i order taht he explain us.


----------



## Gato_Gordo

Those are emoticon, just like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Do you remeber the old  and :-0 ?
Well this is the same, just japanese style, since they use unicode there are a larger number of shapes available.

( ´ー｀)―♪ Happy Cat
Σ(ﾟДﾟ；)     Shoked!
～（×_×）   Bad rap
┐('～`；)┌  Shrug

Japanese people developed them, but they are very commonplace nowadays ( ´ー｀)―♪


----------



## Gato_Gordo

LOL, well that was my version of my version ( ´ー｀)―♪

I've been thinkin that if your browser doesn't suppor unicode, all you will see is a buch of squares and rubbish, is that the case?


----------



## fenixpollo

Gato_Gordo said:
			
		

> Those are emoticon, just like
> 
> Do you remeber the old  and :-0 ?
> 
> ( ´ー｀)―♪ Happy Cat
> Σ(ﾟДﾟ；) Shoked!
> ～（×_×） Bad rap
> ┐('～`；)┌ Shrug
> 
> Japanese people developed them, but they are very commonplace nowadays ( ´ー｀)―♪


  I not only remember the "old" emoticons you list, but I use them frequently and so do many of the people I correspond with.  We're They're not dead yet.  

I can easily see how  is a face. I have a very hard time seeing a cat in your first emoticon, let alone a happy one.  Can somebody explain these a little more?


----------



## Gato_Gordo

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> I not only remember the "old" emoticons you list, but I use them frequently and so do many of the people I correspond with.  We're They're not dead yet.
> 
> I can easily see how  is a face. I have a very hard time seeing a cat in your first emoticon, let alone a happy one.  Can somebody explain these a little more?


With this emoticons you dont tilt your head, read them straight up; first you have the head (      ) then the eyes ( ´  ｀), the mouth ( ´ー｀) and a whistle ( ´ー｀)―♪

The others go the same way, ( ´ー｀)―♪


----------



## Bettie

Gato_Gordo said:
			
		

> LOL, well that was my version of my version ( ´ー｀)―♪
> 
> I've been thinkin that if your browser doesn't suppor unicode, all you will see is a buch of squares and rubbish, is that the case?


 
Exactly my case!!!!


----------



## maxiogee

Well I see the shapes, but that doesn't stop it being rubbish.

What's wrong, Gato_Gordo, with using the same pre-set smilies the Forum provides and which others find adequate?


----------



## Gato_Gordo

maxiogee said:
			
		

> Well I see the shapes, but that doesn't stop it being rubbish.


 I can only guess it requieres a little less literal mind ^_^

How about this one? can you see the happy face? ^_^


> What's wrong, Gato_Gordo, with using the same pre-set smilies the Forum provides and which others find adequate?


 because I got personality, 
 Walk, personality 
 Talk, Personality 
 Smile, Personality 
 Charm, personality 
 Love, personality 

No really, just that I feel that they express better my feelings because I type them as I think, and the others force me to stop typing, get the mouse and find a face that fits, by this time I've already lost my line of thought.

Of course it's just me, in the future I´ll try to use emoticons limited to the ascii set ^_^


----------



## maxiogee

Gato_Gordo said:
			
		

> I can only guess it requieres a little less literal mind ^_^
> 
> How about this one? can you see the happy face? ^_^



yes, and I can see two mountains with a river between, I can also see that famous metallic bra Madonna wore, I can see lots of things…



> No really, just that I feel that they express better my feelings


Yes, they express them to you, and to anyone who knows how to interpret them, but to the rest of us they're just characters we struggle to interpret - so they don't 'express' anything.

:—(=


----------



## fenixpollo

maxiogee said:
			
		

> Yes, they express them to you, and to anyone who knows how to interpret them, but to the rest of us they're just characters we struggle to interpret - so they don't 'express' anything.
> 
> :—(=


 Tony, I agree with you and your alien-with-his-tongue-sticking-out emoticon.  That's what it is, right?


----------



## natasha2000

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Tony, I agree with you and your alien-with-his-tongue-sticking-out emoticon. That's what it is, right?


 
Well, to me, it's a woman... Without a head, though...

: (breasts)
:- (body)

:-( (skirt)

:-(= (legs).....


----------



## ireney

> Σ(ﾟДﾟ；) Shocked!



OK, can I have a character to character description of this one? I am proud of my imagination but I still can't see it. (I have Unicode).

P.S. I love cats. Really. They seem to love me back (as much as a cat can at least). So far they have only miaowed and purred to me though. Not a single tune has come out of their lips.

P.P.S, I know I am being nasty but 





> How about this one? can you see the happy face? ^_^


 I can't see it. Perhaps it's because my mouth tends to be a bit curvy when I am happy.


----------



## maxiogee

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Tony, I agree with you and your alien-with-his-tongue-sticking-out emoticon.  That's what it is, right?



No. This *:—(=* is "white man speak with forked tongue", I think


----------



## natasha2000

maxiogee said:
			
		

> No. This *:—(=* is "white man speak with forked tongue", I think


 
wow!

So, I guess everyone is entitled to free interpretation...


----------



## Gato_Gordo

ireney said:
			
		

> OK, can I have a character to character description of this one? I am proud of my imagination but I still can't see it. (I have Unicode).


Sure let see the head again (    ), the eyes (ﾟ  ﾟ), an upturned mouth (ﾟДﾟ ), a drop of sweat (ﾟДﾟ；), and a shoked flash Σ(ﾟДﾟ；), ther you go.


> P.P.S, I know I am being nasty but  I can't see it. Perhaps it's because my mouth tends to be a bit curvy when I am happy.


It´s a soft smile mainly with the eyes  ^_^
And of course you are not beign nasty, but that's why I liked the other emoticons, they have curved mouths and all.


----------



## Gato_Gordo

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gato_Gordo*
> _I can only guess it requieres a little less literal mind ^_^
> 
> How about this one? can you see the happy face? ^_^
> _
> 
> 
> yes, and I can see two mountains with a river between, I can also see that famous metallic bra Madonna wore, I can see lots of things…
> 
> Quote:
> No really, just that I feel that they express better my feelings
> 
> Yes, they express them to you, and to anyone who knows how to interpret them, but to the rest of us they're just characters we struggle to interpret - so they don't 'express' anything.
> 
> :—(=



Man you *do* need to stop being nasty, just because you didn´t like them it doesn't mean somebody wouldn't.

There´s nothing wrong with the older emoticons, and there's nothing wrong with abaci and yet we now use computers, Sulfas still work and yet we now use antibiotics, hey, we buy clother even when the older ones are nor yet rags.

What if people like them little drawings and start using them? even today the original emoticons have to be explained to everyone who uses the net for the first time, they would tell you that they make rubbish out of your  *:—(=*.

As for their meaning, now you know it.... you just had to ask.

You may not use them yourself, but I have the right to express myself the way I best can, there would be no music or poetry or any art in this world otherwise.

I even went as far as changing my emoticons from unicode to ascii so I can be sure that you see the characters the way I type them, now,  how much more do you intend to limit me?


----------



## fenixpollo

I don't think anyone's trying to limit you, Gordo -- just trying to make you aware that not everyone understands your smilies. You have a good point about the  emoticons needing explanation for first-time users; please be patient with those of us who are first-time users of your _^_^_ emoticons.

I don't see it as a personal-expression issue like clothing. I see it as a communication issue. Smilies are used as non-verbal communication, to make up for the fact that we can't see each other. If you are communicating in a language that we can't understand, then you not only _don't_ communicate your message, but you interfere with the rest of your message by confusing people with smilies that are unfamiliar to them.

I admire your individualistic streak, however, and I wish you luck in your crusade to unicodify the net. 

I didn't detect any hostility in maxiogee's words, and natasha and ireney were observant and playful, as always.   No worries, mate.


----------



## maxiogee

Gato_Gordo said:
			
		

> Man you *do* need to stop being nasty, just because you didn´t like them it doesn't mean somebody wouldn't.
> <snip>
> You may not use them yourself, but I have the right to express myself the way I best can, there would be no music or poetry or any art in this world otherwise.
> 
> I even went as far as changing my emoticons from unicode to ascii so I can be sure that you see the characters the way I type them, now,  how much more do you intend to limit me?



Here are the posts I have made to this thread:-
========================================
Hiya forer@s,
Am I along in wondering what these…


			
				Gato_Gordo said:
			
		

> ╮(─▽─)╭
> 
> ヽ（｀з´）ﾉ
> 
> ( ´ー｀)―♪


and other similar "illustrations", are supposed to mean?
I am aware that, several years back before RTF became common in emails, there was a whole load of artworks composed of characters which one could insert into plain-text emails. But these seem different.
Is there an explanatory manual? Is there a name for them?
=========================================
Well I see the shapes, but that doesn't stop it being rubbish.
What's wrong, Gato_Gordo, with using the same pre-set smilies the Forum provides and which others find adequate?
=========================================


			
				Gato_Gordo said:
			
		

> I can only guess it requieres a little less literal mind ^_^
> How about this one? can you see the happy face? ^_^


yes, and I can see two mountains with a river between, I can also see that famous metallic bra Madonna wore, I can see lots of things…


> No really, just that I feel that they express better my feelings


Yes, they express them to you, and to anyone who knows how to interpret them, but to the rest of us they're just characters we struggle to interpret - so they don't 'express' anything.
:—(=
=========================================


			
				fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Tony, I agree with you and your alien-with-his-tongue-sticking-out emoticon. That's what it is, right?


No. This :—(= is "white man speak with forked tongue", I think 
=========================================

Can you please point out where I have siad that you do not have the right to use them. Or where I have tried to limit you, in any way, in what or how you post?

I have scoffed at them.
I then made a jocose emoticon of my own, and gave a jocose answer to someone about what it might mean.
This is my right - please get off your high horse and get a sense of humour. I started a light-hearted thread which seems to have offended you.
I apologise for not recognising your sensitivity regarding this matter.


----------



## GenJen54

Speaking as a forer@ *and* a mod, I have to agree with Fenixpollo here. I have been watching this thread with interest to see how it would develop. 

*be aware they are not understood by everybody*, and in some instances, could cause greater *mis*understanding. Perhaps this is a situation where use of an already-existing and common form of communication (the smilies) would be better suited to *these* particular forums.


The above is my message in Jenberrish!



*HERE's A TRANSLATION:*



			
				fenixpollo said:
			
		

> I see it as a communication issue. Smilies are used as non-verbal communication, to make up for the fact that we can't see each other. If you are communicating in a language that we can't understand, then you not only _don't_ communicate your message, but you interfere with the rest of your message by confusing people with smilies that are unfamiliar to them.


Speaking as a forer@ *and* a mod, I have to agree with Fenixpollo here. I have been watching this thread with interest to see how it would develop. 

The key to these forums is *communication* - especially since we are trying to bridge a fairly wide communication gap resulting from the variance of native languages and cultures found here. As such, the *need for clarity* and specificity are of utmost importance.

Imagine if each individual member were to communicate in a language known only to him or herself. I doubt very highly these forums would be as popular as they are, or as successful.

I cannot attest to the universality of these particular emoticons (I'd never seen them before Gordo Gato presented them here.) I can only read what other forer@s have written, which is: *they are not easily interpreted, nor understood*. 

This is not a request that their use be stopped, simply a request by those who use them to *be aware they are not understood by everybody*, and in some instances, _*could* cause greater *mis*understanding_. Perhaps this is a situation where use of an already-existing and common form of communication (the       smilies) would be better suited to *these* particular forums.

GenJen54
forera & mod


----------



## Gato_Gordo

Thank you fenixpollo...
*
All things in this world were used for the first time... at least once*

I understand that, I'm not trying to impose a fad or anything, and I'm not mad about people not understanding the characters, *and asking about them,* there´s been several threads were people asked me about and I happily answered, it's part of the fun.

This emoticons were developed in asia and I'm sure that half the net world is aware of them now, *I'm not saying that you ought to know them,* what I mean is that's hardly an individualistic streak.

Graphic signs like words have no use until you learn the meaning they carry, that's true, but I guess that is the whole point of this site, right? to make this symbols/words available to the broadest amount of people so they can communicate in a better and more precise way.

I also understand that there are people less inclined to mix the old but cozy for the new and untried, that's why I changed my typing.

I feel that maxiogee was completely unfair and rude when he said that my characters don't express anything, but his do.

That my friend, is Fascism and I didn't do anything worthy of this kind of treatment


----------



## maxiogee

Gato_Gordo said:
			
		

> I feel that maxiogee was completely unfair and rude when he said that my characters don't express anything, but his do.
> 
> That my friend, is Fascism and I didn't do anithing worthy of this kind of treatment



Hold on there, I said that they express things to you and anyone else who knows them. I said that they don't express anything to those who don't know them. The emoticons used here need little explanation to anyone coming to them for the first time. They are highly expressive.

I did not say that my emoticon expressed anything - I said it meant "white man speak with forked tongue" *I think*, that "I think" is crucial, it means that the emoticon doesn't clearly express anything.

How you can go from my poling gentle fun out of your emoticons to Fascism is totally beyond me! I'd even disagree with your claim that it is "rude", but then I would, wouldn't I?


----------



## fenixpollo

Gato_Gordo said:
			
		

> This emoticons were developed in asia and I'm sure that half the net world is aware of them now, *I'm not saying that you ought to know them,* what I mean is that's hardly an individualistic streak.


 By "individualistic" I meant that you are asserting your right as an individual, by using these emoticons; not that you were being a dissenter or anything.



			
				Gato said:
			
		

> Graphic signs like words have no use until you learn the meaning they carry, that's true, but I guess that is the whole point of this site, right? to make this symbols/words available to the broadest amount of people so they can communicate in a better and more precise way.


Maybe we should start an "emoticons" subforum. 



			
				Gordo said:
			
		

> I also understand that there are people less inclined to mix the old but cozy for the new and untried, that's why I changed my typing.


 This is not an "us versus them" situation, Gordo. I think you've misinterpreted maxiogee's motives, tone and intention.





			
				GG said:
			
		

> I feel that maxiogee was completely unfair and rude when he said that my characters don't express anything, but his do.


He didn't say that. He said that his only express a meaning because others recognize the same meaning... and at that, only sometimes.





			
				GG said:
			
		

> That my friend, is Fascism and I didn't do anything worthy of this kind of treatment


 If maxi had actually tried to insult you or demand that you conform to forum norms, then perhaps it would be fascism.... but he didn't. 





			
				GenJen54 said:
			
		

> Speaking as a forer@ *and* a mod, I have to agree with Fenixpollo here. I have been watching this thread with interest to see how it would develop.
> 
> *be aware they are not understood by everybody*, and in some instances, could cause greater *mis*understanding. Perhaps this is a situation where use of an already-existing and common form of communication (the smilies) would be better suited to *these* particular forums.
> 
> 
> The above is my message in Jenberrish!


I agree with everything you said here, Jen, except the part in blue.


----------



## Gato_Gordo

maxiogee said:
			
		

> Hold on there, I said that they express things to you and anyone else who knows them. I said that they don't express anything to those who don't know them. The emoticons used here need little explanation to anyone coming to them for the first time. They are highly expressive.


I did explain not once but many times, and I will wenever somebody ask, I did answer in good terms when *you* asked. 


> I did not say that my emoticon expressed anything - I said it meant "white man speak with forked tongue" *I think*, that "I think" is crucial, it means that the emoticon doesn't clearly express anything.


You seem to have problems rereading yourself, *white man speak with forked tongue" I think *is english for* I'm giving it this meaning.*


> How you can go from my poling gentle fun out of your emoticons to Fascism is totally beyond me! I'd even disagree with your claim that it is "rude", but then I would, wouldn't I?


Of course you wouldn't, but since you already stated that only your thruth is valid is no surprise that you to go as far as to say:


> This is my right - please get off your high horse and get a sense of humour. I started a light-hearted thread which seems to have offended you.
> I apologise for not recognising your sensitivity regarding this matter.


Man, talk about high horses, so now *I* dont got a sense of humour and *I'm* all wrong because *I'm* sensible, how come you are so sure *you* are being humourous, you didn't even got to see the happy face in the first place.


----------



## Gato_Gordo

Fenixpollo, thanks again, I feel no animosity from the forum or you, as a matter of fact I'm embarrassed that this thread is going this way, but even if maxiogee wasn't trying to insult me, he did.

Try to put yourself in my place...

Anyway thanks for your concern.


----------



## maxiogee

Gato_Gordo said:
			
		

> Of course you wouldn't, but since you already stated that only your thruth is valid is no surprise that you to go as far as to say:



This is becoming tiresome.
You keep attributing words into me which I have not typed.

I have never stated that only my truth is valid - in this thread or anywhere else. Please quote the post in which I said that.


----------



## panjandrum

Speaking as one who is not accustomed to these strange things, and perhaps for others who find chatspeak and ultra-modern abbreviations difficult...

I have difficulty coping with the old emoticon symbols, for example .
They are not part of my standard vocabulary.
They exist ONLY because the original medium did not readily permit the creation and reproduction of  

There is now no reason whatever for anyone to write  in these forums.

The essence of what we send to one another here is communication.

It may be uncomfortable for Gato_Gordo, and difficult to accept, but these new symbols
_╮(─▽─)╭_

_ヽ（｀з´）ﾉ_

_( ´ー｀)―♪_
convey no meaning whatever to me - and, I suspect, to many others here.

Perhaps one day they might.
For now, for me, they fail to communicate anything.


----------



## natasha2000

Communication is what is important here in this forum, as in any other forum, I suppose. Putting the signs that no one understands only makes the communication more difficult, not easier.

However, if Gato Gordo wants to put those signs, nobody will forbid him, but he must be aware that as much as he likes and cherishes his signs, he WILL NOT BE understood by, I dare to say, 99% of WR foreros.

So... allá tú, Gato Gordo...


----------



## Gato_Gordo

I know and understand that, natasha and panjandrum, I've already said I'll stop using those emoticons (already did).

And since maxiogee is tired of this thread, I think this is as far as this sad discussion should get.

Thank you all for your comments.


----------



## maxiogee

===========
An apology

Following private correspondence with Gato_Gordo
it has been made very clear to me that
I have caused great offence in this thread. 

This was never my intention. 
No hidden meanings should be inferred from anything I wrote.

I apologise unreservedly to Gato_Gordo for any offence caused.

maxiogee/Tony
===========​


----------



## natasha2000

Tony, it must have been a really big offence if you put this apology in this way here....

Even though I still do not understand...


----------

